

Ask HN: Do you guys misplace stories, too? - jaylevitt

At least once a day I read an interesting story on HN, click "back" to look at the comments, and... can't find the story I was just reading.<p>It's still there, of course, but the a:visited color is light grey.  A color that's not only difficult to see, but that HN has trained me to ignore in comment threads.<p>Am I the only one?  Maybe a nice dark grey instead?
======
makecheck
If you upvote something, it shows up in the "saved stories" link on your
profile page.

------
mooism2
I open stories in new tabs.

